# Renovation needed



## janok (Nov 20, 2011)

The main railway station in Oslo  Nationaltheatret Stasjon is not the prettiest regarding interior. Still it makes some great scenes with HDR and Topas Adjust.




Main railway station in Oslo  by janokiese, on Flickr




Main railway station in Oslo  by janokiese, on Flickr




Main railway station in Oslo  by janokiese, on Flickr
__________________
Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## Bynx (Nov 20, 2011)

I am really liking your latest entries. Just wish there wasnt so much distortion. Your processing is just up my alley.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 20, 2011)

The first one rocks, it's a little over processed but it's beautiful that way.  I agree the distortion is hurting my eyes can't your run it through a lens correction and bring it back a little?  You're doing these all in photomatrix right?


----------



## janok (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback. I have given up trying to compensate the distortion from the 4.5mm lens, and just use it as a part of the effects 
 I have a 10-20mm - and these pictures I try to straighten as much as I can.


----------



## Bynx (Nov 20, 2011)

The fisheye lens you are using has its purpose. Like if you want to include more than the average lens, such as a baseball field or some other complete scene. In these images more isnt required, or at least not so much. If shot at 14mm lens distortion wont be so distractive and so correcting wont be necessary. Just the way I look at it anyway. Actually looking at your 3 pics here its only the first one that bothers me most. The other two are ok.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I agree, 3 would be ok just if that snack machine was straight.  But 2 looks ok.  Still I like them a lot just strains the eyes a bit.


----------



## janok (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Bynx
I understand your point of view, and the 4.5mm is certainly not needed to take these pictures. I use the effect of the 4.5mm to create an effect. For instance the entrance/exits of some public buildings have some unique characteristics carefully design by the architects. Bending the shapes of these entrances breaks the intentions of the architects in a way that I find interesting. I posted another example from the Opera-building (below).  Compared to the original entrance, it looks pretty strange, but I find it kind of cool 




Opera thru the fisheye by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2011)

You know, I really detest most HDR-type photos. And I am not a fan of fisheye lens shots. But **your stuff** is actually very enjoyable to look at...I'm "diggin'" this kinda stuff that you are showing lately!!! This lovely, modern, glass-and-steel type architecture looks simply amazing when shot with that lens and processed the way you're doing it. The curvilinear rendering of such strongly-designed rectilinear architectural designs is really what we used to call "a fry" ( a mental trip!). Keep doing this stuff!


----------



## dylanstraub (Nov 29, 2011)

Derrel said:


> You know, I really detest most HDR-type photos. And I am not a fan of fisheye lens shots. But **your stuff** is actually very enjoyable to look at...I'm "diggin'" this kinda stuff that you are showing lately!!! This lovely, modern, glass-and-steel type architecture looks simply amazing when shot with that lens and processed the way you're doing it. The curvilinear rendering of such strongly-designed rectilinear architectural designs is really what we used to call "a fry" ( a mental trip!). Keep doing this stuff!



I'll second that. Oh and I think the snack machine is pretty cool. Keep shooting.


----------

